# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Overcast conditions got me all excited that maybe those pesky LGMouth would look up and take our lures. But the first two hours where almost with out a strike. Had one small one hit and miss. So we changed lures and went after Potomac Pike. Well that was almost a zip then a large wake followed a lure pushing 4 to 6 inches of water behind it. 15 feet it followed right to boat. I said very quite "stop" and it inhaled the lure. He set the hook and it ran 6 to 10 feet under the grass. 10 munutes later it was in the boat. 









Later we had many pesky LGMouth caught.. and some really good hits but missed the Potomac Pike. 
Yep more converts to often difficult world of Potomac Pike.

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice Snakehead. Great fish.


----------

